# How to crimp stove pipe...



## jsandlin0803 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am about ready to install my new flex king liner. I need to crimp the end of the tee so that it will fit inside of my black stove pipe.

Any pointers on how to do this?

I have all kinds of tools, but do not have a pipe crimper.


Any ideas?


Thanks
Jason


----------



## snowtime (Jan 4, 2009)

Vice grips.


----------



## Rudyjr (Jan 4, 2009)

I have only done this with duct work,there is a special tool to do it but I have used needle nose pliers to do almost the same thing. Slip them over the edge of the pipe and kind of roll them sideways just a little bit around the perimeter of the pipe. This produces a series of ridges, and makes the pipe slightly smaller diameter.


----------



## rowerwet (Jan 4, 2009)

Home Depot or any hardware store will sell you the tool you need to do a good job, it will be sold near the tin snips, it looks like a five bladed pair of scissors, three on one side and two on the other, when the blades are closed they will make the flutes you need and not cut or tear the metal, by putting the last "blade in the last set of flutes you made you will get perfect even flutes all around. practice on a peice of scrap first.


----------



## Rudyjr (Jan 4, 2009)

Rowerwet is absolutely right that is by far the best way to do it.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 4, 2009)

Needle nose pliers work very well.


----------



## North of 60 (Jan 4, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Needle nose pliers work very well.


  If you are on a farm in the middle of nowhere. ;-P


----------



## Plumbit (Jan 5, 2009)

north of 60 said:
			
		

> LLigetfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or it's 10:30 P.M.  ( roll the pliers left then right then left all the way around)


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 5, 2009)

This is the crimper I bought at a plumbing supply store.

Matt


----------



## DWW68 (Jan 5, 2009)

When using the crimpers, keep the side with the three blades to the outside.


----------



## oconnor (Jan 11, 2009)

Last time I bought pipe, I walked over to the tool isle and crimped the ends of 2 pieces so that when I cut them up, they would still have a male and female. Then I paid for them.  It's like tool rental, without the bill....


----------

